# Water Main Tapping Tool



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What tool do you prefer for tapping 2" HDPE for 3/4" services?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Reed makes a good one that hooks up to a hole hawg or 1/2" drill http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=feed_tap_drilling_machine

Don't take my recomendations though, only use it a few times, and that was 10 years ago.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Or these might be cheaper for you

http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=pvc_drilling_machines


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

just done this 1" tap into a 8" line with a hole saw:yes:.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Tapping band


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> just done this 1" tap into a 8" line with a hole saw:yes:.


Just a hole saw?


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Last time I tapped a 10" it was with a hole saw


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

zain111 said:


> For good in formation you can contact with
> Don't think he's a plumber


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

He is a "mechanical Professional" sounds like another DIY'er to me


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

zain111 said:


> For good in formation you can contact with


Reported as spam


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Zain is gone.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

It's been a long time, but I'm not sure how you guys are tapping water mains with hole saws. Sewers yes. Water mains.... Huh


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> It's been a long time, but I'm not sure how you guys are tapping water mains with hole saws. Sewers yes. Water mains.... Huh


What else would you use to tap a C900 waterline with through the corporation stop?


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> It's been a long time, but I'm not sure how you guys are tapping water mains with hole saws. Sewers yes. Water mains.... Huh


Wasn't a live tap lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

It was a live tap. Nothing but a fancy hole saw kit with a couple of sleeves to keep the water down.

http://www.aquatap.com/


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use Harry's Hot Tapper.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

justme said:


> What else would you use to tap a C900 waterline with through the corporation stop?


Obviously technology has changed since I did it. Couldn't tell you the name of it. It was c-900, but no drill was involved.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Obviously technology has changed since I did it. Couldn't tell you the name of it. It was c-900, but no drill was involved.


I've seen other kinds of taps. The one your talking about did it use a ratchet?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Ratchet yes indeed, worked good most of the time. I only shattered an 8" main once. Lol.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Mueller or Ford drilling machine. I won't use anything but those.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

cool design


----------

